# New guy,Advice needed



## Hammer123 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hello,im new to this forum and was looking for some advice.

Im 16

76 kg

5.11 Ft

My first problem is un symetrical torso, my right chest is larger then my right,as is my right V muscle at the bottom of my abs, i used to be a swimmer so maybe thats whats caused my lopsided body...

My second two problems was that whilst i was swiming i was pretty fat, after i stopped swiming i went to the gym around 4 times a week,my strength increased untill i was one of the strongest in the year but i still looked fat, so before i came to college i cut up for about 3 months, i was 13 and a half stone and i cut down to just under 11 stone,it looked good etc Had a 6-pac, chest looked good,veins all that etc but i had loss so much strength, so after a while it got to the point where i stopped losing fat,there was some left to lose it just didnt seem to want to go...So i decided to bulk up for 3 months, i stopped after a month and a half,due to there being no noticable strength gains(except in my back)And too much Bf being added, i went from 68kg to 76kg.Im now cutting again...

On my bulk i would eat around 120g to 140g of protein a day, and about 3500 calories a day. Was training 4 times most weeks, sometimes 5 times

Monday-Back

Bent over barbell rows

Deadlifts

Wide grip pull ups

Cabl rows

Dumbell rows

Tuesday-chest

Dumbell flyes

Dumbell press

Incline smith machine press

Flat smith press

Chest press machine till chest is completley exausted

Wednesday-biceps,triceps

Cable curls

dumbell curls

21s

Preacher curls

Overhead extensions

tricep kickbacks

reverse cable extensions

Like overhead extensions but lying on a bench

Thursday-Abs and forearms

Leg raises

Cable curl overs

Leg raises

Cable curl overs

Weighted crunch

Barbell wrist curls

Dumbell wrist curls

A typical week basically, all exercises are around 3-4 sets, 10 to twelve reps.

So any advice on getting past that cutting plateau and any advice on bulking would be appreciated,Or am i doing it completley wrong in the gym etc please help.

Cheers


----------



## Hammer123 (Apr 2, 2010)

Also should i weight train whilst im cutting?Cus i cant put muscle on can i?or should it just be cardio if so how much?

Cheers once again


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

firstly consider splitting your training so you have rest days after training days.

currently youre over training and thats probly why youve plateued :wink:

youre chest day is very OTT for example..

3 days split might be better incorporating cardio on some off days.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

so when u train shoulders?


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

and legs? m8 2 help bang on some size cant beat doin some squats training legs will help rest of your body grow.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Hammer123 (Apr 2, 2010)

My shoulders training has been really bad tbh same with legs, but ill try and get those put in, cheers boss


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

mite be better trying something like this m8

monday...chest biceps

tuesday...back traps abs

wednesday... off

thursday...legs forearms

friday...shoulders triceps


----------



## Hammer123 (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah sweet, ill change my plan around to do that,Any advice about the unsymetrical chest and abs?


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome. :becky:


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

try using dumbells 4 your presses mite even things out. over time your weaker side should catch up.


----------



## Hammer123 (Apr 2, 2010)

Ok...Cheers for the help mate


----------

